# Tippeligaen &  Allsvenskan 28.07



## NoSunshine (Jul 28, 2008)

Gais over Sundsvall @1.82
Valerenga over Tromso @2.2

Gais should have enough to beat Sundsval. Valerenga is what troubles me a little but I dont want to sit in home bored so I decided to bet.


----------

